# Round # 4 for North Carolina



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well guys it was a matter of time, before it made the turn and headed north. I'm Glad for all my brothers in the snowplowing biz up north. I'd rather you had 6- 4inch storms but you gotta take it as it comes. For us there calling for a wintry mix.. I'll take all the wintry mixes I can get! Good Luck to the folks north of me, which is all of you. 
Ray Grimes


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Call me crazy but when I think of North Carolina I think sun and beach.What is your winter like in N.C?Snow fall amounts etc?What is the biggest storm you have seen?



RCGM
Brad


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Snow*

Most of ours is a wintry mix. A lot of Ice storms but when the snow Gods get it right we can get buried! 2002 we had 24 inches in 3 days it was a mess to say the least..

Ray Grimes


----------

